

Show Google: Classic spam search - dools

HI Google/moultano, here's a classic example of a spammy search result.<p>A friend just told me I can use something called Kotoeri to input Japanese characters on my Apple.<p>I searched "Kotoeri" but got a wikipedia page and a bunch of forum posts about problems using Kotoeri.<p>So I searched "kotoeri download". The first few results are <i>still</i> Wikipedia, and a couple of forums.<p>The 4th result is mac.wareseeker.com which is doing the "inject your search term into our page title" trick. How the hell!?!<p>When I click on the link, there is no kotoeri download to be seen:<p>http://mac.wareseeker.com/free-kotoeri/<p>I'm in spam hell!<p>EDIT: I did actually subsequently go back to Wikipedia and see that the software comes standard with OSX - but nonetheless this serves to demonstrate the type of search that spammers often target
======
mike-cardwell
Here's another one. Google for:

+my_city +linux +vacancy

And what do I receive? Craploads of job aggregation sites. What I actually
want is a list of websites where people are advertising vacancies in their own
company in my city. I try removing all the general job site by adding stuff
like this to the query:

-site:jobsite.co.uk

But there are so many that Google starts complaining about the length of the
search query and prevents me from adding more.

